# Email & Site Notifications - Fixed



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I've changed the Notifications permissions so that now *everyone* should have full control over all site notifications and emails from UKM.

If you've had issues previously, please check your settings here:
http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/notifications/options/

Shout if you still have problems..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lorian said:


> I've changed the Notifications permissions so that now *everyone* should have full control over all site notifications and emails from UKM.
> 
> If you've had issues previously, please check your settings here:
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/notifications/options/
> ...


So far so good mate. I'm still having issues with my browser automatically directing to another members profile when I come onto ukm lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@FelonE @TELBOR do me a favour lads. Quote me please.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Verno said:


> So far so good mate. I'm still having issues with my browser automatically directing to another members profile when I come onto ukm lol


Does it happen if you login with a different browser?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Lorian said:


> Does it happen if you login with a different browser?


oooo dunno I'll give it a go.

I know I say I'm a stalker....but I'm not really lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Lorian said:


> Does it happen if you login with a different browser?


verno just liked a post and I haven't recieved a notification I don't know if something has messed up?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Plate said:


> verno just liked a post and I haven't recieved a notification I don't know if something has messed up?


In your Notification settings you need to edit the following option:

*Someone 'likes' something I posted*

Currently it is set to *OFF* for both Notification List and Email ... hence you didn't get a notification


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Lorian said:


> In your Notification settings you need to edit the following option:
> 
> *Someone 'likes' something I posted*
> 
> Currently it is set to *OFF* for both Notification List and Email ... hence you didn't get a notification


was doing it before mate, will go do that now cheers


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> was doing it before mate, will go do that now cheers


nob


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> nob


Can't get the administrators :whistling:


----------

